# Nuclear Weapons



## Drone_pilot (Mar 12, 2005)

The nasty view of Warfare Nuclear


----------



## mineman65 (Mar 12, 2005)

Good clip but let's just hope there's no need for those weapons, ever.  gas;


----------

